# Don't be scared. Make some monsters!



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I love monsters. Ever since I was a kid. I remember getting one of those create a monster drawing kits for Christmas one year and making every combination of parts I possibly could. Watching the Universal classics and "sneaking" the modern ones as well. I remember looking through my Uncles horror magazines and always playing with the werewolf mask he had hanging on his bed post. Halloween was, and still is, my favorite and happiest time of year. So, it would only make sense that I have the hobbies that I have, right? 

Over the years I let most of my passions slip to the wayside with the thinking of how I should be and also that I just wasn't good enough to do those things. Recently I reconnected with a friend of mine that made me realize that it didn't matter if I was good, or bad, that what mattered is that I was doing it, and having fun doing it. That I was creating something where there was nothing. Visions were coming to life and that by keeping them locked away I was also stifling a part of myself. 

I started painting again. I started sculpting again. I started creating again. I wasn't afraid to show it this time either. The images and objects I was creating was my style and how I interpreted the things I wanted to show. In doing so, some new paths have presented them selves. I am currently involved in a film project where I'm in charge of the special effects, and yes, making the monster. 

Life truly is too short. Don't be afraid to try something new or get back to something you once enjoyed. Don't be scared. Go make some monsters.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

My artwork fills my haunted house (whether anybody else likes it or NOT! hahaha!)
People would look at my art and say, "I used to draw." OR "My Father used to paint pictures."
I will say, "Why not do it now?" go for it! It doesn't really cost that much to get back into it."
I do believe that there is a Very special part of our own brain that gets a certain kind of pleasure or tickle that cannot be found unless we are being artistically creative.. and fortunately it can be wonderfully addictive!


----------

